# dam that was fast



## bag1980 (Mar 10, 2014)

ok guys just filtered 25ml test e with Millipore 0.45um pvdf syringe filter, it was effortless I mean took 5 min to filter and that was using 3cc syringe ,drawing 3cc pushing it through removing filter and needle then repeat, was it suppose to be that fast ,you hear horror stories of syringe filters ,that was nothing ,btw used 18 gauge needle very very simple, I thought I messed up or something lol


----------



## bag1980 (Mar 10, 2014)

btw guys I think the secret is not syringe filter its 3cc syringe, I tried withdrawing bb with a 60cc and 18 gauge needle it was hard as hell bb we talking ,from now on forget 60 20 10 even 5cc, only 3cc syringe, only next time il pre load each 3 and use different needle instead of removing each then repeating


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 10, 2014)

Its when you use 22iu it wont be as easy. And carrier choice to can vary the speed..


----------



## bag1980 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Its when you use 22iu it wont be as easy. And carrier choice to can vary the speed..



I got 2 0.22um ,one nylon ,other pvdf, iron will it really be that much different than 0.45um I mean instead of 5 min will it take 10 lol
another thing iron how safe is it to inject when only been filtered through 0.45um


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 14, 2014)

I used many 45 iu and never had a problem it was all I could get at the time..I believe I filtered twice just because..

This thread  must go with new thread u started.  Killen me bag. Lol


----------



## bag1980 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> I used many 45 iu and never had a problem it was all I could get at the time..I believe I filtered twice just because..
> 
> This thread  must go with new thread u started.  Killen me bag. Lol



yes I filtered once with 0.45 pvdf and refiltered with nylon 0.22um, a little harder but still very easy, like I said I will never use anything but 3cc syringe, I tried getting bb out with 60cc with 18 gauge needle is was very difficult, I was afraid cause all the stories about how 0.22um are hard, well try it with 3cc and tell me how hard it was, sorry for killen ya iron lol


----------

